# My plan..... any advice?



## budders83 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi 
Im a single female from the UK employed as a Finance Exec. 
I am going to oz on a 12mnth working visa Apr/May next year. 
My plan is to fly straight to Sydney and then participate on a 7 day interactive package, including some trips and setting up the bank account & TFN etc. As I am travelling alone I thought this may be a good opportunity to meet some ppl and do a few things with ppl in similar situations. 
My plan is then to live in a hostel for a few months and find a job is Sydney, prefereably within the accounting field or maybe something totally different. 
Then over the 12 mnth period gradually make my way to Cairns...

Does anyone have any feedback on a intro package? 
What is the weather like in sydney this time of year?
Would anyone recomend doing this differently? 
What time of year is Harvesting for the East Coast so I coud get a job as a fruit picker? 

Thanks
Jo


----------

